# Déclencher ma caméra



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche à automatiser ma caméra de façon a
Dès que je quitte mon domicile 
Elle s’enclenche 
Et à mon retour ( effet inverse)
J’aimerais le faire sur deux iPhones 

merci de votre aide


----------

